# اقتراح للادارة



## المحترف (9 أغسطس 2005)

انا عندي اقتراح للادارة الي هو قسم((حوار الأديان)) شو رأيكم


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2005)

فكرة مش بطالة

بنفكر فيها و بنشوف


----------



## نذير (10 سبتمبر 2005)

اقتراح طيب !


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

فكرة رائعة جدا


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

اقتراح طيب​ ​


----------

